# Question about Squirrel Hunting



## VivaLaMike47 (Aug 14, 2006)

As you can see I'm new to this forum and am also new to squirrel hunting but the subject really has me interested. I have a red ryder daisy bb gun. Could that kill a squirrel or a rabbit?


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

No. And some people will tell you it can, but don't. If you want a squirrel gun, I'll tell you the best choices from Wal-mart that I know of right now:

Daisy Powerline 856
Remington Airmaster 77
Gamo Shadow 1000

There are probably more in the walmart, but these are the ones I know.

The Powerline is good for the money, probably about $40, maybe more, maybe less. It'll do the job, and there's no recoil & almost no noise.

The Airmaster is excellent, I have the one that I originally bought for my younger brother, and I use it often. It hits a bit harder than the powerline, and it has more solid construction, but it'll run you about $75.

Both of the above require pumping to charge before each shot, but the effort is worth it if you like less noise and less kick.

The Gamo Shadow 1000 is easily the king of the affordable hunting rifles, but it makes quite a noise with the spring, and it kicks about as hard as a .38 revolver, but, you only have to pump it once. It's called a break-barrel, one pump gets you 800-1000 feet per second, depending on the pellets you use...

As I told HunterX, I highly recommend the Remington Airmaster 77 in combination with Beeman gold-coated hollowpoints for a beginning hunter.

Ask me any questions you have, and I'll be glad to answer them.

:sniper:


----------



## VivaLaMike47 (Aug 14, 2006)

So my gun can kill basically no animal? Could it even stun a squirrel/rabbit?


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello Mike,

About the only thing you can kill with a BB gun is sparrows, and at very short range, 30 feet or less.

Bob A.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

And lizards, don't forget lizards! I killed dozens of them around the barn growing up!


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

VivaLaMike47, no, don't even bother shooting squirrels or rabbits with your Red Ryder unless you want them to get used to hiding from people with guns. They learn rather quickly, and the animals around them follow, even if they don't really know why they are running. That's one of the reasons it's important to kill with your first shot, so that the others don't know what's coming...


----------



## VivaLaMike47 (Aug 14, 2006)

Bob A, Could it kill a crow at short range?


----------



## 87012ga (Oct 1, 2005)

i'v shot squirrels of hte bird feeder with my red ryder and all it does is make em jump and run and the bb bounces right of em


----------

